# Pakshak Microfibre Price Reduction.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Well we have removed the discount code but at the same time we have also amended some pricing 

So how about these:

*Pakshak Ultra Plush Towels - £3.00 EACH*










*Pakshak Ultra Smooth Towels - £3.00 EACH*










*PAKSHAK 25" x 36" Drying Towel - £9.50 EACH*










*PAKSHAK 16" x 27" Drying Towel - £7.50 EACH *










Quick Links to Clean and Shiny

*Drying Towels - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Details.asp?GroupID=5036*

*Buffing Towels - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Details.asp?GroupID=5037*

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great stuff Johnny.

Those Ultra Smooths are my favourite detailing towels.


----------



## cmcm3 (Sep 30, 2006)

Whats the difference between the ultra smooth and the ultra plush? I can imagine the physical differences but when would it be approriate to use each? ie what situation calls for an ultra smooth towel? I assume ultra plush is for buffing off wax?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ultra plush has a very plush side and a side which is more akin to a standard microfiber (for removing polish, wax residue).

I'd say the nap on the Ultra smooths is slightly less plush than the plush side of the Ultra plush, but both sides are the same. IMO the plushness is perfect, I have used these towels for QD'ing right down to polish residue removal and it does both jobs very well indeed.


----------



## cmcm3 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks Neil!:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Ultra plush has a very plush side and a side which is more akin to a standard microfiber (for removing polish, wax residue).
> 
> I'd say the nap on the Ultra smooths is slightly less plush than the plush side of the Ultra plush, but both sides are the same. IMO the plushness is perfect, I have used these towels for QD'ing right down to polish residue removal and it does both jobs very well indeed.


Beat me to it Neil..! Nice one son


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You never can have too many towels.
You may just run out of storage though!
I have some of all of the various Pakshak towels and they are all excellent. 
I like the ultra plush for wax removal as you can remove the wax with the side with the shorter nap and then buff with the really plush side. They are so soft too.:thumb:


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

Been meaning to get some of these for a few weeks after Neil recommended them :wave: 
so;
Have ordered five ultra smooth and five ultra plush, along with some green sonus clay :thumb: 

Must resist reading the next offer, must resist must resist :lol:


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

So no more discount code at all - or just on the cloths ?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I think Johnny has lowered quite a few prices, noticed the Metabo has had a chunk taken off the price earlier for example.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Every time I do an order from C&S I grab some more Ultra Plushes, my fave QD towel.

The Ultra Smooths are great for a wipe down when the car is all complete.

Some time ago it was mentioned about you selling them in 5 packs like Ranney does to make them more cost effective, did you ever think anymore about it Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DeWalt Dave said:


> So no more discount code at all - or just on the cloths ?


There are no discount codes active at all now.

We have stopped the discounts that we are doing and will shortly be adding a "price match" facility with any UK trader (excluding ebay) We have found that by giving discounts we could not show our best prices on products as some we only make a 10% margin on so if someone put a discount code in we would make no money..! This way we can show our best prices on the site all the time 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Every time I do an order from C&S I grab some more Ultra Plushes, my fave QD towel.
> 
> The Ultra Smooths are great for a wipe down when the car is all complete.
> 
> Some time ago it was mentioned about you selling them in 5 packs like Ranney does to make them more cost effective, did you ever think anymore about it Johnny?


Yep we did put 5 pack pricing in but nobody bought any!!

So we took it back off and have reduced the price substantially instead...


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> This way we can show our best prices on the site all the time
> Johnny


Sounds good to me !


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Yep we did put 5 pack pricing in but nobody bought any!!
> 
> So we took it back off and have reduced the price substantially instead...


Damn must have missed them  Went through a stage most of this year the summer where I was well stocked up on everything 

Never mind I will be grabbing a few more later anyway!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Johnny,

What's the difference between the _MicroPak Micro Fiber Drying Towel_ and the slightly larger _Ultra Soft Drying Towel_ at the same price?

It just seems strange that the softer and larger towel is the same price and without seeing/using them it's difficult to make a choice. 

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Alan, 

The ultra soft is just that... It is not as thick as the normal one but that doesnt stop it working..! In honesty it will pick just as much water up as the normal one too but its just a bit softer...

When I get back to work tomorrow I will take a pic of both to try and help you see the diffrence... 

Johnny


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Johnny! :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The Ultra Softs feel so much nicer than the normal drying towels, I have both and but find the Softs get soaking a little quicker, I tend to use the Sonus ones or the noraml micropak ones to blot up the majority first and follow up with the ultra soft and a spritz of last touch.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Rich said:


> The Ultra Softs feel so much nicer than the normal drying towels, I have both and but find the Softs get soaking a little quicker, I tend to use the Sonus ones or the noraml micropak ones to blot up the majority first and follow up with the ultra soft and a spritz of last touch.


Thanks Rich! 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> When I get back to work tomorrow I will take a pic of both to try and help you see the diffrence...
> 
> Johnny


Still waiting Johnny! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Still waiting Johnny! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


My Bad  I meant tomorrow..! lol :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> My Bad  I meant tomorrow..! lol :thumb:


:lol: No probs!

Alan W


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

Forgot to reply to this thread.
Received my 10 microfibres last week (Thanks Johnny :thumb
WoW  they are very nice indeed. Used one on Sunday to remove some 476s and made the job a breeze.
Definately a great deal, a 100% worthwhile buy and thanks again to Neil for recommending them :thumb: 

Jas..


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

jas11n said:


> Forgot to reply to this thread.
> Received my 10 microfibres last week (Thanks Johnny :thumb
> WoW  they are very nice indeed. Used one on Sunday to remove some 476s and made the job a breeze.
> Definately a great deal, a 100% worthwhile buy and thanks again to Neil for recommending them :thumb:
> ...


i agree this was amazing for removal of 476s on my sisters car barely dragged it acorss the surface and residude was gone!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> :lol: No probs!
> 
> Alan W


Blue one is ultra plush....




























Johnny


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Johnny,

I don't think the photos are of the MicroPak Micro Fiber Drying Towel and the slightly larger Ultra Soft Drying Towel!

I'd hate to think you've taken photos of MF's rather than the drying towels but that's what it looks like! :lol: 

However, please tell me if I'm wrong!

Alan W


----------

